# Немеет левая лопатка



## Александр23 (21 Июн 2007)

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите пожалуйста. Я понимаю, что здесь есть люди с более серьезными проблемами, чем у меня. Но все же, хочу спросить.
В последнее время стал замечать, что немеет левая лопатка, а конкретнее небольшая область возле нее и позвоночника. Немеет периодически, потом проходит. Особенно проявляется вечером. Испытываю небольшой дискомфорт. Вобще врачи еще со школы писали мне незначительный левосторонний сколиоз. Осанка у меня не совсем ровная, как мне кажется.
Я уже закончил институт и теперь работаю. Стоит ли мне записаться к вам или можно решить эту проблему путем физических упражнений?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (22 Июн 2007)

Этот как раз тот случай, когда необходимо начать лечиться - эффект будет прекрасным, так как "случай незапущенный"


----------



## Александр23 (25 Июн 2007)

Ирина, вы очень симпатичная. Вобще это происходит от искривления или нет? Самому можно от этого избавиться? К вам на прием можно записаться?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (26 Июн 2007)

Возможно, проблема связана с нарушением осанки- нужно смотреть. Наши координаты на сайте, звоните.


----------

